
737 Max: Debris found in new planes' fuel tanks - VBprogrammer
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51499777
======
ColinWright
Longer discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22364796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22364796)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
sogen
737 Max

~~~
jstanley
I believe HN automatically deletes numbers from the start of titles, on the
basis that "7 weird ways to look younger" conveys no more information than
"weird ways to look younger" but is more clickbaity.

It actually lets the original submitter go and manually edit the title to say
what they wrote the first time, but I guess lots of people don't know, or
don't notice that HN changed it.

~~~
dang
Yes. Actually I thought I wrote that code to be a bit narrower in its edits,
but evidently not.

------
ex-af
This is not a new phenomenon! During acceptance tests of F-15e's a few (many)
years ago we found things like McDonald's cups.

